# My new carseat!



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

Here's my new and comfy carseat mommy and daddy bought me recently because I hated to stay in my kennel box while riding.

I like dis one mwuch more cuz it's not clwose and I can see more, too. Well, mommy said safety first!!! :thumbsup:










Additionally I got a little vest to wear that fits perfectly and connects me wif da seat! 

Ullana :wub:


----------



## MalteseObsessed (Mar 7, 2010)

I Love your very nice car seat ~~ and you look so pretty Princess Ullana! Hope you had a nice drive around town in your posh new seat. I especially love the high back part of the seat.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

She looks so snuggly and comfy in her new carseat!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

:wub:Ullana you look so comfortable, honey your such a pretty little princess:wub:


awesome car seat Alexandra, I also love the the high back on the seat


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

I love your new car seat, and the gorgeous fluff in it!! You look like you're sitting on a cloud!


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Love the car seat and the precious cargo! What brand is it?


----------



## Ann Mother (Dec 18, 2013)

Love it also where did you get it?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## nwyant1946 (Jan 2, 2013)

*Mia just got a new carseat too. When I first got her first carseat she had room to curl up and sleep, but her fluffy little butt got too big for it, so I just got her a new Tagalong carseat and I got the x-large with the soft Sherpa liner.. So now she has plenty of room to stretch out and relax. She loves to sleep on long drives and this carseat is much sturdier than the other one was. She loves it..*


----------



## Piccolina (Dec 25, 2009)

Ullana is a star, just too adorable:hugging:




*


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

:wub::wub: Beautiful car seat and beautiful Ullana :wub::wub:


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

MalteseObsessed said:


> I Love your very nice car seat ~~ and you look so pretty Princess Ullana! Hope you had a nice drive around town in your posh new seat. I especially love the high back part of the seat.


Thanks, Hedy! Yes, I also like the high back part of it that's why I decided on it. Had ordered another one but I missed this feature.



michellerobison said:


> She looks so snuggly and comfy in her new carseat!


Thank you, Michelle!



Matilda's mommy said:


> :wub:Ullana you look so comfortable, honey your such a pretty little princess:wub:
> 
> awesome car seat Alexandra, I also love the the high back on the seat


Awwww, many thanks dear Paula! I'm so happy she likes sitting in it! 



Furbabies mom said:


> I love your new car seat, and the gorgeous fluff in it!! You look like you're sitting on a cloud!


Thanks, Deborah! The seat pillow is as soft as a cloud, Lol! 



mdbflorida said:


> Love the car seat and the precious cargo! What brand is it?


Thank you, Mags. Sorry, I don't know the brand of it. Ordered it in an online doggy shop but only tells the name of seat and not it's brand. 



Ann Mother said:


> Love it also where did you get it?
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I've bought it in an online shop here in Germany, Pat. 



nwyant1946 said:


> *Mia just got a new carseat too. When I first got her first carseat she had room to curl up and sleep, but her fluffy little butt got too big for it, so I just got her a new Tagalong carseat and I got the x-large with the soft Sherpa liner.. So now she has plenty of room to stretch out and relax. She loves to sleep on long drives and this carseat is much sturdier than the other one was. She loves it..*


Sounds perfect for your little Mia! I also had a kennel box for her since years but the last time it seems that she didn't like it so I decided on this one. It also has enough room to stretch out.



Piccolina said:


> Ullana is a star, just too adorable:hugging:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you so much, dear Sammy! Whenever she gets something new, she immediately knows it's hers! :HistericalSmiley:


MalteseJane said:


> :wub::wub: Beautiful car seat and beautiful Ullana :wub::wub:


Many thanks, dear Janine!


----------



## Ahag (Aug 28, 2013)

Alexa said:


> Here's my new and comfy carseat mommy and daddy bought me recently because I hated to stay in my kennel box while riding.
> 
> I like dis one mwuch more cuz it's not clwose and I can see more, too. Well, mommy said safety first!!! :thumbsup:
> 
> ...


So cute! I love it, I'll have to get Bella something like that. We travel a lot and she loves to snuggle by my face. I love it but it makes it impossible to drive. Lol


----------



## justagirltv (Jun 3, 2014)

So cute! The song Fancy by Iggy Azalea is in my head. I'm picturing her riding in her seating singing _"I'm so fancy you already know, I'm in the fast lane"_


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

Ahag said:


> So cute! I love it, I'll have to get Bella something like that. We travel a lot and she loves to snuggle by my face. I love it but it makes it impossible to drive. Lol


I know what you mean, Ashley! When she's sitting with me in my car I have placed her on the front seat next to me! Hard to concentrate on traffic, Lol!



justagirltv said:


> So cute! The song Fancy by Iggy Azalea is in my head. I'm picturing her riding in her seating singing _"I'm so fancy you already know, I'm in the fast lane"_


Thank you, Kendall! Remember that song :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## jenna123 (Aug 13, 2012)

Love your car seat!! Which website did you buy it on?


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

jenna123 said:


> Love your car seat!! Which website did you buy it on?


Shirley, I'm located in Germany and bought the seat over here. 

Hundeshop - Hunde: Hunde-Autositz > Hunde-Autositz


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

You look so sweet and happy with your new seat...happy travels.


----------



## jenna123 (Aug 13, 2012)

Alexa said:


> Shirley, I'm located in Germany and bought the seat over here.
> 
> Hundeshop - Hunde: Hunde-Autositz > Hunde-Autositz



Thanks! I don't think they ship to Canada :'(


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

Maglily said:


> You look so sweet and happy with your new seat...happy travels.


Thanks, Brenda! We've already tested it a few times and it seems that she likes it! 



jenna123 said:


> Thanks! I don't think they ship to Canada :'(


I don't know, Shirley but may be you will find a shop close to you that sell similar seats. Have been searching for one like this a long time, too.


----------

